# Wow!



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Giant guys! I have a large decision to make! Went to one of my favorite lbs's and found they have picked up Giant bikes. The owner knows I am looking at roadies and is really tempting me with a 2013 Defy 
composite 0 w/full ultegraDi2 group for $2500!(normal $3950) https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_gen...images/2000/2013/Defy_Composite_0_compact.jpg I have ridden the comp3 and it was a nice ride!That is $500 over the budget but man It looks like a Real good deal! Just don't know if I need that much bike! But as my quote says"nobody ever said I wish I got less of a bike". Might pull trigger on this thing. Haven't ridden a ultegra Di2 group yet.Will be riding some bikes sat. I guess I am asking opinions on this thing and the Di2=\.

Thanks Giant guys!
Bill

Will be posting in beginner forum also.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Once you've tried Di2 you'll never look back.

Go for it.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Agree Di2 is the way to go. Sounds like a deal to go for


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks. Just like the mtb budget was $1000 till I foolishly rode a carbon! Now when I ride a alloy it just isn't working for me anymore. Being 56yo I really need the comfort I think! I do know I will ride it more if it is comfy. The lbs gives lifetime full tuneups and A parts discounts. Also a good place to hang. He doesn't have the bike in but will get from warehouse so will be riding a comp 2 this weekend to see what I think. need to decide if I want to $600 ove the last budget top! I want to do my first century ride this summer so i think this ride will be GREAT for that! So would the synapse 5 105 @ $1600. Know what I mean?

Thanks Guys
Bill


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm an old guy who rides for fitness and recreation. I've been riding a '12 Defy Advance 0 with Di2 for past two years and really enjoy the bike. Sometimes I hear it calling to me from the garage, "lets go, lets ride". Stretch the budget a bit and go for it. Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Just as an FYI, I paid 4k for my Advanced Defy 0 with Di2 in 2012. It is a superb bike, and if the fit is right, I'd be all over one for the price you mentioned. I ride mine all year round here in FL; it eats up pavement like a shark and the shifting is 'goofy' smooth. I say go for it. Mine is silver, I love the black and blue. I'm no spring chicken (56), but I feel like a 20 year old at the cockpit, and I ride it like I stole it.......


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm 56 also. I am starting to go road bikes now. I have a Cdale lefty that i ride in the woods. Now looking at this bike and man I will have spent $4200 on bikes in 3mos!!! Hard to pass it up at that pricepoint. wthensler have you had ant trouble out of the Di2's? Little worried about the cost if they break. Got some soul searching to do. Will be test riding a defy comp 2 on sat. The lbs has to get the bike from warehouse. Will be riding a Cdale supersix evo and several felts an 2 other giants. Can't wait!!!
Well paying that much will be a bit uncomfortable but we will see. Thanks guys for your input!

Bill


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

No problems at all. In fact, I liked it so much I bought a second bike (Trek Domane) with Di2. It is sublime.....


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

fishboy316 said:


> Hi Giant guys! I have a large decision to make! Went to one of my favorite lbs's and found they have picked up Giant bikes. The owner knows I am looking at roadies and is really tempting me with a 2013 Defy
> composite 0 w/full ultegraDi2 group for $2500!(normal $3950) https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_gen...images/2000/2013/Defy_Composite_0_compact.jpg I have ridden the comp3 and it was a nice ride!That is $500 over the budget but man It looks like a Real good deal! Just don't know if I need that much bike! But as my quote says"nobody ever said I wish I got less of a bike". Might pull trigger on this thing. Haven't ridden a ultegra Di2 group yet.Will be riding some bikes sat. I guess I am asking opinions on this thing and the Di2=\.
> 
> Thanks Giant guys!
> ...


I have a 2013 Giant Defy Advanced SL with the Di2 and I love it. I love the bike and I love the shifting, no regrets. Its been about a year and I have not looked back.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Guys. I ended up with a cervelo S5. Deal I could not leave at the shop! Found a lot of good deals out there. This bike is like riding on rails! Thanks for the info!


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, That sounds good for pricing. A friend paid near full price when they first came out.
Electronic shift, made me change. You get other features the a manual group will never have in choices of shifting. If your older or have a problem with movement of fingers,, I would suggest electronic shifting. 
Really thinking of changing the other bike to electronic shifting. The pricing is coming down they say.
.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

dkilburn said:


> Hey, That sounds good for pricing. A friend paid near full price when they first came out.
> Electronic shift, made me change. You get other features the a manual group will never have in choices of shifting. If your older or have a problem with movement of fingers,, I would suggest electronic shifting.
> Really thinking of changing the other bike to electronic shifting. The pricing is coming down they say.
> .


Thats a good deal but the latest Ultegra is so much better I would pay extra for it and in fact did.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I ended up with a Cervelo S5. Price was right so jumped on it. That bike is fast! Has sram components.Fun bike!

Thanks,
Bill


----------

